# Okay, Got Pigeon's Band Number



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

I've posted previously here and in the "Pigeon Pets" forum. We didn't have a band number for our pigeon but we do now. So here's the info.

** What we know so far is that the person who found the pigeon called the racing club. They tracked the owner. The owner had sold the bird. Beyond that, we have no further record. **

BAND: 

AU 99 ORG 6965

Edited to add: I have the listing for the original owner but didn't post the name, etc. since it seems the bird transferred hands since he owned it. I don't suppose there's much else to do in terms of tracking the owner. Now, we need to find Chauncey a great home where he can fly a bit -- aviary, we're hoping. We'll keep him until a great home materializes. We'll probably post in the adoption board here. Thanks!


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

He should have atleast offer to take the bird are you experience in raising homing pigeon, the band numbers are only good to locate the original breeder but if the breeder sold it and if the bird is no value in breeding and racing they usually don't want the bird, sad to say but thats how the sport go.


----------

